# 1/32 Revell RAF Tornado



## GForceSS

I build this 1/32 Tornado GR1 of RAF 617 Sq. Dambusters several years ago for the IPMS Nationals in Phoenix AZ. I used aftermarket sets from Flightpath, Paragon, Eduard and Reheat. Decals came from Tiger Wings, Xtradecal and my MAC/Alps printer. Paint was Xtracolor enamels on the exterior and Model Master inside. Still my favorite aircraft model build to date. Milt


----------



## paulhelfrich

That is one beautiful model. The interior is very impressive - looks just like the real thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

That is a beautiful model. Great detail! fantastic pilots. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## steve123

Woo Hoo! very nice! great work!

Steve


----------



## Nick_Karatzides

Nice work on ejection seats :thumbsup:


----------



## GForceSS

Thanks all! Here is a shot of the Tornado with everything hanging. The Paragon resin flaps and slats. A nightmare to get perfect but worth the effort.


----------



## John P

Big and beautiful!


----------



## WarbirdTA

Simply beautiful!

George


----------



## linksinachain

Dude - FANTASTIC WORK!

Thanks for sharing!
Links


----------



## Jinja

Wow, that's just fantastic.Would love to see higher-res photos of the cockpit, and the flaps.

And I envy your skill in the pilots, they're stunning.


----------



## GForceSS

Jinja said:


> Wow, that's just fantastic.Would love to see higher-res photos of the cockpit, and the flaps.
> 
> And I envy your skill in the pilots, they're stunning.



Thank you very much.  Here are some other shots of the cockpit and flaps. MP


----------



## hedorah59

Gorgeous work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter

*Incredible*

A wonderful, amazing looking model.
Interior is ultimate.
Peter


----------



## surfsup

Awesome job. You have done the Full size Aircraft justice..........Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## RLCarlos

*Amazing!!!*

That is truly a work of art. Amazing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

Looks like you've done the full size aircraft!  That things almost big enough to climb in and take off with.

Your detailed paintwork is awesome! Your pilots are great, too!


----------



## fwouts

*Your Tornado is the reason I registered to the Hobbytalk site.*

Hi Milt,

Your Tornado is the reason I registered to the Hobbytalk site.
What a beautiful build!
May I ask what exact XtrColors colors you used on the camo?
Or is it a homebrewed mix?

Thanks,

Frank.


----------



## Jafo

nice job


----------



## CODY614

WOW!
Absolutely gorgeous.......


Jeff


----------



## RallyJack

GForceSS, Simply AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE_01

DUDE! That is one of the most realistic paint jobs I have ever seen on a kit. Is there ANY detail you missed? 

Beautiful!!


----------



## GForceSS

fwouts said:


> Hi Milt,
> 
> Your Tornado is the reason I registered to the Hobbytalk site.
> What a beautiful build!
> May I ask what exact XtrColors colors you used on the camo?
> Or is it a homebrewed mix?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frank.



Thank you Frank .. The enamels from Xtracolor were X1 BS 641 RAF Dk Green and X4 BS 638 RAF Dk Sea Grey. Straight from the tin.


----------

